# where can i take my kids to catch bream bass and catfish?



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

does anybody know where i can take my kids fishing for bass bream and catfish in pensacola? no boat just bank fishing. thanks.


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

http://stevesfarm.net/


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't think they have bass or bream. I have taken the kids there a few times and my 6 year old always catches a nice mess of catfish. He loves it and it's run by some great people. They usually have done fresh veggies and homemade preserves and such. Plus, you don't have to clean your own catch.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You can't beat www.stevesfarm.net for a sure thing on catfish. They have a catch and release program if you don't want to keep what you catch.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> You can't beat www.stevesfarm.net for a sure thing on catfish. They have a catch and release program if you don't want to keep what you catch.


2end that:thumbsup:


----------

